# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Getting previous business day data db2

## donalejandro

Hello,

I am using db2 my query (very simple) goes as follows:

Select ShpDate, ShpAmt
From Shipped

Here is where I am having an issue.  I need to get the previous business day data.  For example  If today is Tuesday then I need to get Monday data.   The problem I encountered is what about Friday night.  Our business days are from Monday - Friday.  When Monday comes around I need Friday's data.  Any help will be apprecieated.  Thank you in advance.

----------


## Steve R Jones

I don't write code so bare with me.... Seems like you could specify:

From shipped where shpdate equals 03/11/2016

----------


## donalejandro

Thantks Steve,

What I trying to get away from hard coding a date, what I am looking for is in a function.  Thanks anyways.

----------

